# Pike Island Dam Clean up



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

Anybody have any interest in participating in a clean up at the dam? I've been thinking about organizing one. There is a dumpster there and I have to look into possibly getting another one. If anybody has input or has suggestions feel free to chime in. Thanks.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I live north of Columbus and don't fish the Ohio but would love to get down there some day! I just want to say it's awesome of you to take incentive on a project like this. I hope many respond and are willing to help! My daughter and it take a bag and pick up trash every time we fish. I hope it sticks with her! Good luck!


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

Workingman said:


> I live north of Columbus and don't fish the Ohio but would love to get down there some day! I just want to say it's awesome of you to take incentive on a project like this. I hope many respond and are willing to help! My daughter and it take a bag and pick up trash every time we fish. I hope it sticks with her! Good luck!


I agree. Always leave the place better than when you arrived. It's a shame the amount of pollution you find when fishing. It isn't just the Ohio river, it's at most lakes. People just don't care.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a suggestion. People who fish there should stop living like pigs and clean up after themselves. That place is a mess and it did not get that way by it self.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

People should, but there's some who just don't care and pollute anyways. Sadly almost any water way you go to these days you will find trash nearby.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Carver said:


> I have a suggestion. People who fish there should stop living like pigs and clean up after themselves. That place is a mess and it did not get that way by it self.


My thoughts exactly.
There's a creek by me that has more posted signs every year. Judging by the beer cans and trash I'm not surprised.
If you're trashy at home, you'll be trashy when you're out in public.

They used to have Ohio River clean up days, I haven't heard of one in a while though


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I went down to edgewater last Thursday. Yikes. The load of crap, empty work containers and other trash was sickening. Went to Milton Sunday and it was relatively clean, some fishing line laying around which is annoying. I picked up a nice weighted hook probably for a swimbait and somebody left a mountain dew and something else there. What i dont get is so many places rarely have dumpsters, or I have seen them one trip and the next week, the dumpster is gone. 

So many places don't even have a place to use the bathroom. Pymatuning use to have an area on the causeway burnt was demolished. Now I have to leave my wife under the bridge and drive to either side and use those facilities? I felt much better just walking back to the parking and using the pot there. No wonder why most smell like an outhouse anyways. Someone's pup ate a turd when inward fishing there back in june. Sad.

I'd pay more to get some facilities and better service. Those that don't want to pay for license, fine em more!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> What i dont get is so many places rarely have dumpsters, or I have seen them one trip and the next week, the dumpster is gone.


That's because certain people use them for personal, household trash.
I was sitting at Nimi one time a couple of years ago at the C-6 parking area (no my truck was NOT backed in!) on the fallen tree by the water and watched some middle-aged guy in a pretty nice black car just back up to the dumpster, open his trunk and proceeded to throw several bags and bulk items of garbage in the dumpster. I was on the ipad at the time and I took several pictures of him in the act and of him driving away. I was going to email them to the Summit County Sheriff. Unfortunately, the camera on those apple products suck and the license plate wasn't readable. It was too blurry.
People are pigs. We used to do the Mosquito causeway cleanup every year in March. We would pick up bags and bags of propane canisters left on the ice from the ice fisherman and then they would float to shore once the ice melted.
2-3 weeks later, one couldn't tell we were ever there....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The people who trash up Pike Island are the locals who fish there all the time. You would think they
would be the ones to complain about trash. The younger ones are the main culperts.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry Drm50 I live nearby Pike Island and it is not just the locals or the young ones. These people are from all over and all ages and act like pigs. At times you can't walk through the grass on top without getting tangled in monofilament. And this is another place where the dumpster is used to discard trash. It is everywhere, all along the roads is worse than it ever was, even the city streets. I guess the do not litter campaign did not register with some of these creeps.


----------

